# Chinese ooth



## JT (Jun 1, 2007)

About 2 weeks ago i collected 4 chinese mantis ooths. is it too late to expect them to hatch?(already hatched???)i've got each one in a mest cage about 12x12x12" give or take. they're in my bug/fish room in the basement that stays about 78-80F and i mist once a day.should i stick them on my porch out of direct sunlight where it'll be about 80-90F.

i have no intentions on keeping all of them before someone tells me how many nymphs that would be to deal with.i know there's alot of eggs in each one.

I know i had some I. oratoria ooths last summer that seemed to take forever to hatch and 1 california mantis ooth that took a while too.


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 1, 2007)

Give them more time


----------



## JT (Jun 1, 2007)

oh i wasn't ready to give up, i have just been reading posts where everyone's ooths have been hatching within the last month or so and wondered if i collected them too late.


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 1, 2007)

You can never realy tell until they actually hatch


----------



## HempKnight (Jun 2, 2007)

Wow 4 chinese mantis ooths. That is going to be a lot. I hatched out one and there is close to 150+.


----------



## Rick (Jun 2, 2007)

Depends on where you found them. Chinese ooths here hatched back in march. Cut one open and see if it's hatched already.


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 2, 2007)

> Wow 4 chinese mantis ooths. That is going to be a lot. I hatched out one and there is close to 150+.


Thats nothing i had over 60 chinese eggs this year. Yes i said 60!


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 2, 2007)

How many are alive right now?


----------



## JT (Jun 3, 2007)

> Depends on where you found them. Chinese ooths here hatched back in march. Cut one open and see if it's hatched already.


I live in OHIO so i don't think they were hatching here in March, we had some really cold weather in march where i live.70F one day and 30F the next.Just at the middle to end Of April did it gte really warm and stay that way.It's been in the 80's for the last few weeks.


----------

